# Rhubarb in raised beds



## duke3522 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking about putting in a raised bed of rhubarb this spring. I plan to use concrete blocks for the frame. I am not sure what variety I want to plant, but Huntington Nursery is not far from here and they have a wide selection. So any advice on soil, bed design, and variety any one can give will be appreciated. 

duke


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

You might want to tell us what zone you are in.

I know nothing about varieties, I got mine given to me by someone who got it from their grandmother years and years ago. I have mine in a 2x4x6 bed and it gives us all we ever want and plenty to share. We lightened our heavy clay soil with lots of compost. I am in zone 5


----------



## duke3522 (Nov 16, 2004)

Well I do believe I am in zone 5. And after speaking with FIL I think I'm going to divide some he has in his yard. That ought to get me started.

duke


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

What advantage is there with a raised bed for rhubarb. I don't know about the names for it but we have both rhubarb with red stalks and light green stalks. The red is far better in taste. We are switching to red only. We freeze about 40 pints every year. I love the taste of rhubarb. we have it year around.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

at our house anything that isn't in a raised bed drowns in the spring.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

My rhubarb has grown 10 times better in a raised bed. no comparison. raised beds are the way to go. In fact i havent found anything but corn and beans that i wouldn't rather grow in raised beds and those two i don't just because of the amount that i grow. Its so much easier to plant those long rows and plant more later. Its just not practical.


----------



## duke3522 (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the good info. Randy could you let me know about the spacing you used in your raised beds. As for soil I plan to add a good helping of peat moss and vermiculite to the mostly clay top soil here. Then I want to top the bed off with some type of weed control multch. I can get a plastic sheet product for free from a freind of mine. It's white foam on one side and a light blue plastic on the other that is water proof. It comes in sheets of between 4 and 5 feet wide and 10 to 12 feet long. I already use it to insulate and weathproof around here. But I have not tried it as a mulch yet. I am worried that the color is too light to help warm the soil. 

duke


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

i plant mine about 5 feet apart. i have great soil, so whatever i plant grows well if i raise it up.
i use carpet pieces for mulch, and cardboard. 
randy


----------

